# Simple Visualisierung mit LibnoDave



## Jochen Kühner (7 August 2006)

Habe mal begonnen mit VB6 und libnodave eine simple visulisierung zu erstellen.

Wenn interesse besteht mach ich viel weiter, könnts ja mal testen.

zum testen der runtime bitte projekt als test.jsv auf platte c direkt abspeichern. Geht bis jetzt nur die erste steuerung, alle weiteren werden ignoriert. Ansonsten, s gibt noch nicht viel aber ich warte erstmal auf resonanz


----------



## edison (7 August 2006)

Habe das ganze mal kurz angesehen.
Was ist Dein Ziel?
Ein kostenloser Protool RT Ersatz für kleine Anwendungen?
Oder möchtest Du das ganze hinterher vermarkten?

Vom Grundsatz her geniale Sache, eventuell könntest Du Die Geschichte ja Öffentlich machen und hier Unterstützung erhalten.

Womit ich auch gleich meine Hilfe anbieten würde


----------



## mr__mines (7 August 2006)

Von der Idee her GUT;
Nur weiter so;

Das mit dem Ziel dieses Projekts interresiert mich auch.
MR.


----------



## seeba (7 August 2006)

Wir können gerne zusammen weiter arbeiten.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 August 2006)

*Jochen Kühner...*

Eigendlich ist es als simpler protool ersatz gedacht, aber die funktionalität kann ja noch wachsen. werde die source im lauf der woch veröffentlichen muss sie nur noch n bischen überarbeiten.

Ziel ist eigendlich das ganze irgendwann nochmals neu in C mit qt aufzuziehen und eine platformunabhänige visualisierung zu bekommen. 


Aber ich starte nun mal mit einer vb6 version, die dann wächst und dann kann die planung eines neuen programms ganz anderest angegangen werden.

Vorläufige Zielsetzung:
 - Mehr Objekte, mehr eigenschaften usw...
 - mehrere steuerungen
 - inteligenter variablen download von der steuerung (kombinieren von datenwörten in einem db zu einem aufruf usw...)
 - indirekte adressierung


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 August 2006)

Mal eine blöde Frage: Was ist der Unterschied in der Zielsetzung zwischen #SCADA und diesem Projekt?


----------



## afk (8 August 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Mal eine blöde Frage: Was ist der Unterschied in der Zielsetzung zwischen #SCADA und diesem Projekt?


Und von mir noch einen drauf: 
Warum fängt jeder an, sein eigenes Freeware bzw. Open Source Visu-System zu entwerfen, statt zusammen mit anderen an einem Gemeinschaftsprojekt zu arbeiten ?

Ich habe mit einem Kollegen zusammen für unsere Firma eine eigene, webbasierte Visu (Closed Source, nur für Eigenbedarf) mit allem drum und dran (Laufzeit-Umgebung und -Dienste, Projektierungssoftware, spezieller HTML-Editor zum Bilder erstellen, usw.) entwickelt, da kommt ohne weiteres eine erhebliche Entwicklungszeit (mehrere Mannjahre) zusammen, wenn es was ordentliches werden soll. 

Für einen allein "so nebenbei" ist das meines Erachtens einfach eine zu umfangreiche Aufgabe. Aber wenn mehrere Entwickler zusammenarbeiten, dann hat so ein Projekt vielleicht auch mal eine Chance, bis zu einem für professionellen Einsatz verwendbaren Zustand fertigentwickelt zu werden.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 August 2006)

*So...*

So Antworten:

Kenne #scada nicht...

Webassiertes: Will halt auch kein webbasiertes, dies soll nur ein übungsprojekt sein, wenn ich was passendens finde wo ich mithelfen kann werde ich das tun. Ansonsten werde ich hier noch ein bischen weitermachen, und mich danach an einem qt bassierten zu versuchen... es dient mir hauptsächlich als lernerfahrung, da ich denke das vb nicht die optimale sprache für ein solches system ist (es ermuntert einen halt unsauber zu programmieren, da man alles geschwind zusammenschludern kann) und die geschwindigkeit von vb ist ja auch nicht berauschend (wobei ich glaube, selbst wenn man soviel funktionalität wie in flexible vorhanden ist in ein projekt schafft man sich trotzdem anstrengen muss es soooo langsam zu bekommen...


----------



## afk (8 August 2006)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> wenn ich was passendens finde wo ich mithelfen kann werde ich das tun.


Seeba sucht meines Wissens für #SCADA schon länger nach Unterstützung, da ist bestimmt auch VB.net eine Option.

Webbasiert war eine Anforderung an unsere Visu, ist zwar eine feine Sache und IMHO erstrebenswert, aber eben auch erheblich aufwendiger.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 August 2006)

*#scada*

war grad auf der #scada hompage.

wie ich sehe soll das ein framwork für eine programiiersprache werden, mein zeil ist aber eine designeroberfläche a la protool nich eine schnitstelle zu einer programmiersprache.

habe auch nichts gegen webbasierte applikationen nur soll meine das nunmal nicht werden!

greetz


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 August 2006)

*Noch ne testversion...*

Nochmals eine Testversion...

Bilder Support, Bits in strg sollten nun richtig gesetzt werden,
Mehr Controls, Speichern und Laden auch im Designer möglich, Runtme unterstützt jsv datei als komandozeilenparameter,....


----------



## afk (8 August 2006)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> wie ich sehe soll das ein framwork für eine programiiersprache werden, mein zeil ist aber eine designeroberfläche a la protool nich eine schnitstelle zu einer programmiersprache.


So wie ich das sehe ist #SCADA keine Schnittstelle zu einer Programmiersprache, sondern der "Unterbau", den heutzutage jede Visualisierung mit sich bringen muß. Was #SCADA (bisher) wohl fehlt, ist eine Visu-Oberfläche mit dem entsprechenden Framework, das auf der vorhandenen Basis aufbaut. Durch eine Zusammenarbeit könntet Ihr IMHO ein durchaus interessantes Projekt entstehen lassen.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 August 2006)

Hallo,

nach meiner Meinung - vielleicht liege ich ja 
auch falsch - entsteht open source software 
ja nicht deshalb, weil der Ersteller später etwas 
Schönes auf dem Grabstein stehen haben möchte, 
sondern sie entsteht weil man - aus welche Grund 
auch immer - eine Lösung für eine spezielle 
Aufgabe realisieren will. Und bei der man davon 
ausgeht, dass andere die selbe Lösung suchen
und mitmachen. 

So gesehen wird sich jede so entstehende Lösung 
an der jeweils vorliegenden Aufgabe orientieren 
und vor allem bei Visualierungen ist das Spektrum 
doch sehr breit.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Hauptsache, es kommen
möglichst viele unserer NetLinks und Adapter 
zum Einsatz ...  

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## edison (8 August 2006)

Mir wirds langsam zu hoch,

also fasse ich mal zusammen was ich bisher umsetzen kann:

libnodave
...ist eine freie Softwareschnittstelle (Treiber), die es ermöglicht mit mit verschiedenen Programmiersprachen unter Windows oder Linux
via TTY, MPI, PPI, TCP/IP auf eine SPS zuzugreifen.

#SCADA
...





afk schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe ist #SCADA keine Schnittstelle zu einer Programmiersprache, sondern der "Unterbau", den heutzutage jede Visualisierung mit sich bringen muß. Was #SCADA (bisher) wohl fehlt, ist eine Visu-Oberfläche mit dem entsprechenden Framework, das auf der vorhandenen Basis aufbaut. Gruß Axel


Das kann ich soweit noch nicht ganz greifen, ich verstehe das so, das #SCADA libnodave verwendet um auf die Steuerung zuzugreifen, eine Visualisierung damit allein jedoch nicht zu bewerkstelligen ist.
Bitte helft mir doch auf die Sprünge und vermittelt mir die Zusammenhänge.

Jochen Kühner
...möchte eine einfache, freie Visualisierungsmöglichkeit schaffen die bis auf libnodave wie ProTool RT eine Komplettlösung darstellt

Ist das soweit richtig?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 August 2006)

*So....*

So, das wrs mal für die nächsten tage...

hier meine letzte version. muss nun auf montage! Aber wenn Ich Zeit habe arbeite Ich dran weiter.

Quellcode liegt nun bei, is aber alles n bischen querbeet programmiert. Hauptsächlich sollte an Objektorientiertheit gearbeitet werden! Können in VB Controls von Anderen Control abgeleitet werden?? So das Ich code der bei allen controls gleich ist nicht mehrmals programmieren muß??

Vieleicht hat ja jm. interesse dran.

Nun geht:
Grafiken speichern, alle controls die in designer gehen, gehen nun in runtime!


----------



## afk (8 August 2006)

edison schrieb:


> Das kann ich soweit noch nicht ganz greifen, ich verstehe das so, das #SCADA libnodave verwendet um auf die Steuerung zuzugreifen, eine Visualisierung damit allein jedoch nicht zu bewerkstelligen ist.
> Bitte helft mir doch auf die Sprünge und vermittelt mir die Zusammenhänge.


Sollte zwar am besten Seeba beantworten, aber so wie ich das sehe, erfaßt #SCADA die Daten der SPS wahlweise über libnodave oder OPC, stellt die erfaßten Daten für eine noch zu implementierende Visu zur Verfügung, macht die Langzeitprotokollierung, das Alarmmanagement ?, ...?, wie gesagt, Seeba sollte das wohl besser beantworten.  



Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Können in VB Controls von Anderen Control abgeleitet werden?? So das Ich code der bei allen controls gleich ist nicht mehrmals programmieren muß??


Mit VB 6.0 ? --> Keine Chance, Vererbung gehört nicht zum Leistungskatalog der VB-Versionen <= 6.0, darum dürfen diese Versionen IMHO nicht zu den objektorientierten Sprachen gezählt werden.  

Mit VB.net ? --> kein Problem !  


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (8 August 2006)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> war grad auf der #scada hompage.
> 
> wie ich sehe soll das ein framwork für eine programiiersprache werden, mein zeil ist aber eine designeroberfläche a la protool nich eine schnitstelle zu einer programmiersprache.
> 
> ...


Hallo Jochen,
das Framework soll recht viele (wahrscheinlich zuviele) Bereiche abdecken. Es soll sowohl einen Drag&Drop-Editor geben als auch die Möglichkeit eigene Module "hart" zu programmieren (z.B. Logik für ein Hochregallager o.ä.).
Ich habe in C# angefangen aber mittlerweile auch schon einige Male über C++ und QT nachgedacht um wirklich flexibel zu sein.
Wenn du Lust hättest, dann könnte man sich ja mal näher darüber unterhalten, denn ein wirklich reifes SCADA-Paket stellt einer alleine kaum auf die Beine. Ich hatte mir schon überlegt mein Projekt massiv einzugrenzen. Zum Beispiel wollte ich erstmal alles wie Alarmmanagement, Archivwerte und Mehrplatzfähigkeit streichen, aber wenn sich jemand findet, kann ich mir auch mal wieder Gedanken darüber machen.

Viele Grüßen aus Steingaden (Bayern)

Sebastian

PS: Blödes GPRS.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (9 August 2006)

*Interesse...*

Als an einem Visualisierungsprojekt hätte Ich schon interesse...

Ich denke c++ und qt sind auch wirklich eine gute alternative, vor allem wenn es um visualisieren geht, kann qt sehr auftrupfen mit dem automatischen größenanpassen von steuerelementen, sowas erfordert in vb (zumnidest vb6) noch immer sehr viel code.

ich hab ja auch gesagt das dies nur als übung oder demo oder ähnliches gedacht ist, für ein neues projekt müsste man dann schon über eine gescheite abstraktion nachdenken. man könnte ja als gui editor auch schon was vorhandenes nehmen und für die zwecke erweitern


----------



## volker (9 August 2006)

also den ansatz finde ich schon gut.
aber warum vb6?
bei ms gibt es visual studio 2005 express (vb, c++, c#, sql) für umsonst.

blöde frage. was ist qt?


----------



## MSB (9 August 2006)

http://www.trolltech.com/products/qt

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Jochen Kühner (9 August 2006)

*Vb...*

VB 6 kenne ich halt, mit vb .net habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet.

Aber Ich will später eh was mit qt machen, also mit vb .net fange ich nicht an!


----------



## seeba (10 August 2006)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Aber Ich will später eh was mit qt machen, also mit vb .net fange ich nicht an!


Dann lass uns anfangen.  Als Prozessbildformat bin ich mittlerweile von SVG, welches man um ein paar Animation-Tags erweitern sollte, überzeugt. Da gibt's etliche freie Editoren und auch viele kommerzielle Programme, die einen SVG-Export anbieten.

Liebe Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 August 2006)

*Jo...*

Meld mich bei dir wenn Ich die Zeit und Lust dazu finde...

vorerst gibts hier mal noch ein paar kleien updates...

Nun mit dynamischen attributen....


----------

